
Within five years, technology will obliterate the need for business travel - nreece
http://www.fastcompany.com/big-idea/within-five-years-technology-will-obliterate-need-business-travel
======
rms
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

------
cnunciato
Eliminate? I doubt that. Definitely reduce, and especially with fuel prices as
high as they've been. But in the end, traveling is often required; there's no
substitute for an in-person meeting and handshake when a decent-sized deal's
at stake.

------
signa11
paperless office. anyone ?

